# Great pieces of music with "ad astra per aspera" spirit



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

..._"through hardships to the stars"_...

I think most of Beethoven works will fit into this, especially

*The Fifth*
*Fidelio*
*Sonata no.31 op. 110*: The last movement is spectacular: after the fugue is interrupted by a lamenting _arioso_, the second fugue theme (inversion of the first) slowly walks in and marches to the triumphant conclusion.

Some other pieces:

Brahms' First
Brahms Piano Concerto no. 1 
Tchaikovsky's Fifth
Franck's Symphony in D minor
Schumann's Second
Shostakovich's Tenth (although sometimes it sounds to me more like a celebration of the death of your enemies  )

From the opera side, _Die Zauberflote_ and _Parsifal_ may be relevant; strictly speaking, no giant triumph, but enlightenments achieved at the end.

What are other pieces?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Obligatory Mahler 2nd recommendation: "That for which you have suffered/Will bring you to God!"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sibelius' 2nd Symphony


----------

